# any new antidepressants



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

There are lots of names of various antidepressants in this column but unless you know the actual drug name you cant compare, especially as different countries call drugs by different names.I would like to know if there are any very new drugs being used, I am taking trepilene.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The generic name tends to stay the same in different countries. Sometimes brand nams have to be changed to work in a given countires marketplace. (Different enough from other names).Not all countries approve all drugs, that doesn't help.A fairly new antidepressant in the US may be of interest. Cymbalta is the brand name. It is an SNRI. Sor it has some of the benefits of the older tricyclics in the way it manages pain.K.


----------

